# Que d’identifier



## Voce

Salve a tutti!

In un articolo critico nei confronti del "transumanesimo" viene citata una frase di Chantal Delsol:

"Il est possible cependant de lui opposer quelques solides objections. D’abord, _c’est bien mal connaître l’humain_, écrit Chantal Delsol, _*que d’identifier* sa conscience à une clé USB_ (La Haine du Monde, Ed du Cerf 2016)".

Non mi è molto chiara la costruzione della frase in francese, che io ho comunque cercato di tradurre come segue:

"È tuttavia possibile opporvi qualche solida obiezione. In primo luogo, _si conosce proprio male l'essere umano_, scrive Chantal Delsol, _*se lo si identifica* con una chiave USB_ (La Haine du Monde, Ed du Cerf 2016)".

È possibile interpretare il *que d’identifier* di questa frase così come ho fatto o ho preso un abbaglio?

Grazie per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## Voce

Salve, dopo ulteriori ricerche in rete credo di aver già risolto il mio dilemma.

Ho infatti trovato (in un documento dell'UNESCO: http://unesdoc.unesco.org/images/0014/001462/146229f.pdf) la seguente frase dalla costruzione analoga:

"C'est bien mal connaître les langues que de croire que l'on peut ainsi décréter leur officialisation du jour au lendemain".

La relativa versione in inglese (che vista la sede non riporto, ma che è consultabile qui: http://unesdoc.unesco.org/images/0014/001462/146229e.pdf) sembra confermare la mia interpretazione.


----------



## albyz

Voce said:


> In primo luogo, _si conosce proprio male l'essere umano_, scrive Chantal Delsol, _*se lo si identifica* con una chiave USB_



Ciao Voce,

direi che hai reso bene il significato.

Tuttavia, tradurre con "_*se lo si identifica* con una chiave USB", _potrebbe portare una mente contorta  a pensare che la chiavetta USB possa consentire di identificare l'essere umano... (è la sua coscienza ad essere identificata con la chiavetta).

Forse converrebbe ribaltare un po' il tutto con qualcosa del tipo:
In primo luogo, _paragonare la sua coscienza ad una chiavetta USB, _scrive Chantal Delsol, _dimostrebbe una scarsa conoscenza dell’(essere) umano_.


----------



## Voce

Ciao Albyz e grazie!

Hai ragione, mi sono accorto dopo di aver perso la coscienza per strada...
Anche riscrivere la frase come da te suggerito è un'ottima idea.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, Voce e Albyz,
sono d'accordo col risulto del vostro lavoro. Mi chiedo se sarebbe possibile conservare la prima posizione a "dimostrerebbe una scarsa conoscenza ecc"
Saluti


----------



## Voce

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Salve, Voce e Albyz,
> sono d'accordo col risultato  del vostro lavoro. Mi chiedo se sarebbe possibile conservare la prima posizione a "dimostrerebbe una scarsa conoscenza ecc"
> Saluti



Salve, LCdA, grazie per la conferma.

Se intendi: "Dimostrerebbe una scarsa conoscenza dell'essere umano paragonare la sua coscienza..." senz'altro sì.


----------



## albyz

Voce said:


> mi sono accorto dopo di aver perso la coscienza per strada...



Quanto ci pesa sta coscienza 
Bella anche con l'inversione. L'unico dubbio è che dopo averci inserito _scrive Chantal Delsol,_ forse suona un pelino meno bene (ma non ne sono sicuro).
Mi chiedo se scrivere "il paragonare" possa migliorare o peggiorare lo "stile" della frase.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

"risultato"
Scusi, Voce, ho dimenticato di ringraziarti per la correzione


----------

